# Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf

## ad_meis

Dear all, 

I am trying to install a Huawei UMTS USB Stick.

I have not been successful so far...

Even more, I also discovered some things which need to be fixed.

I often get this warning in my shell

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
> 
> 

 

What is wrong? I have both a directory /etc/modprobe.d/, with files aliases.conf  alsa.conf  blacklist.conf  i386.conf  pnp-aliases.conf  ppp.conf, and a file 

/etc/modprobe.conf

Should I change something? Is there some migration guide that I missed? 

In particular, I present you a couple of examples. 

When I try to load any module (alsa, usbserial, etc) I get the following error;

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1001
> 
> WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.
> ...

 

(Please note that the usbserial was already loaded, this was only a check)

I get a similar warning with /etc/init.d/alsasoud

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> 
> * WARNING: you are stopping a boot service
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I have this problem too with my ~amd64 box.

----------

## Mike Hunt

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-766715-highlight-modprobe.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## dreadlorde

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, I have this problem too with my ~amd64 box.

 

I just did

```

cd /etc/modules.d/ && for i in *; do mv $i $i.conf; done

```

when I received that error and everything was fine after that. Not sure if this applies to OP though.

----------

## d2_racing

I did your command dreadlorde, but I still have the warning.

----------

## dreadlorde

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I did your command dreadlorde, but I still have the warning.

 

Did you try removing modprobe.conf (don't forget to make a backup)? I don't have that file anymore in /etc.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, I will take a backup before doing that  :Razz: 

I will post the result tomorrow.

----------

## Mike Hunt

Me too 

```
ls /etc/modprobe.conf

ls: cannot access /etc/modprobe.conf: No such file or directory
```

----------

## herring

Create a configuration file for the usbserial module inside /etc/modprobe.d/ directory, name it usbserial.conf

/etc/modprobe.d/usbserial.conf

```

# my own usbserial kernel module configuration file

options usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1001

# end

```

Then run update-modules

It will update your /etc/modprobe.conf

Never edit /etc/modprobe.conf directly in gentoo

Whenever a module is modprobe 'd it will use your settings (if sane...).

EDIT:

Sane parms can be checked with

```

modinfo usbserial

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko

license:        GPL

description:    USB Serial Driver core

author:         Greg Kroah-Hartman, greg@kroah.com, http://www.kroah.com/linux/

depends:        usbcore

vermagic:       2.6.30-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload modversions 

parm:           vendor:User specified USB idVendor (ushort)

parm:           product:User specified USB idProduct (ushort)

parm:           debug:Debug enabled or not (bool)

```

Best wishes, herring

----------

## f0rk

i had the same issue with alsa and solved it by: 

```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf ; rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa
```

----------

## dreadlorde

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> i had the same issue with alsa and solved it by: 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa >> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf ; rm /etc/modprobe.d/alsa
> ```
> ...

 

Why not just 'mv /etc/modprobe.d/alsa /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf' ?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## f0rk

Because alsa.conf was not empty..

----------

